# Release question.



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just want to get a few opinions from some 3D guys. I have tried to shoot BT and thumb releases several times over the last 3-4 years and I can’t seem to feel as comfortable as I am with my wrist strap. I had a true fire hardcore max that I have been shooting the last 3 years and last weekend I misplaced it. I am looking for a replacement now. What brand / model index finger release do you guys shoot? Thanks for any input.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Take a look at Scott HEX, best transition from wrist strap to BT .


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was looking at Carter Quickie 1+ or Carter Rx1. I think I'm ready to give up on BT or thumb releases.


----------



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

I really am enjoying my Ringer Release.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

ontargetvail said:


> I really am enjoying my Ringer Release.


This is my go to release


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I do like the way this is used with the ring finger. I wish I could get my hands on one to try.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really liked the ringer, but not the original. The original was too narrow for my fingers and was unpleasant to shoot. However, the newer model with the wider body is awesome. Takes a little time to get used to the ring finger activation but I must say it is a smooth shooting release


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want a wrist release you want either a Carter or a TruBal. They SO MUCH better trigger pull on them than either a Scott or TruFire. Much much crisper without as much travel.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

BrownDog2 said:


> I just want to get a few opinions from some 3D guys. I have tried to shoot BT and thumb releases several times over the last 3-4 years and I can’t seem to feel as comfortable as I am with my wrist strap. I had a true fire hardcore max that I have been shooting the last 3 years and last weekend I misplaced it. I am looking for a replacement now. What brand / model index finger release do you guys shoot? Thanks for any input.


Go with the Carter no trigger travel and the ITS system allows for heavy to lite adjustment. I shoot the rx1 and it's the best in its category I've ever tried.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am like you. I have tried BT releases and thumb releases for 45 years with no sucess. Mel Stanislawski once asked me not to shoot his release as I made them look bad. A friend once told me that I was not able to shoot a thumb release because I did not have oposing thumbs.

I use the T.R.U Ball short and Sweet. Works well for me. Good luck. I know that the BT release is by far the best but some of us are unable to perform tasks with our hands that others find easy.


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the truball hbc good finger grooves and it just feels good


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I like my TRU Ball Absolute.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I went to the Scott Silverhorn with the strap head best move I made in quite a while I have 4 of them now.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm loving my TruBall Honey Badger Claw. The comfortable way it fits in my hand and the micro adjustment have allowed me to dial it into the smoothest and most consistent hinge I have ever shot.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Im a hinge man through and through, but i am hunting with a thumb button as well. However, i picked up a TB short and sweet the other day and man if i had to pick a strap to use that would be the one. very simple and very comfortable. If your looking to stay with the strap give one a try


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

I love hinges and don't shoot anything else currently, but no matter what type you get, I'd make sure to get a release with a crisp trigger that has adjustable tension. I have a Fletcher Fletch Hook that performs very well for the price.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I have shot everything imaginable....found the Ringer and never looked back, it just works for me. It is my do all release, I can never see myself going back to a hinge or thumb.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Tru Ball Center X wrist strap release...adjustable trigger travel and trigger pull poundage. And if you shoot 3D ASA Pro/Am's they pay contingency money.
If you are not concerned about contingency, the Carter Like Mike is a very good wrist strap release as well. Can't go wrong with either one. I shoot both.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

I've tried a lot of them the best are the carter lucky or the like mike zero travel very crisp.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I went through your same stage a few years ago when I was first beginning to become a hinge shooter, no matter how much I shot the hinge my index finger wrist strap always just felt better and I was more accurate with it also. All I can say is if you truly commit and actually become a hinge shooter for real I have a feeling that you won't go back to the wrist strap, my point is you just didn't make it.

Becoming a real hinge shooter isn't something that happens overnight and the changes are subtle but over time if you do the correct training and the correct mental approach it can be something special.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I like the Scott silver horn, but I only hunt with trigger releases.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You can't beat a Carter sear system IMO. 

I shoot the Carter 2 shot for index wrist releases.


----------



## dlcarr (Mar 11, 2005)

I have both a Tru ball center X and the short and sweet and love both of them. Very crisp triggers! The center X is adjustable for both travel and weight.


----------

